# Cheap replacement probes for ET-733



## ryanl (Oct 12, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has a line on a cheap source for replacement probes for the Maverick ET-733. I already killed one of mine, and I do have a spare on hand, but when the next one or two inevitably die I would like to not have to pay $25 for a new one.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 12, 2014)

RyanL said:


> Just wondering if anyone has a line on a cheap source for replacement probes for the Maverick ET-733. I already killed one of mine, and I do have a spare on hand, but when the next one or two inevitably die I would like to not have to pay $25 for a new one.


AMAZENPRODUCTS They are also a sponser here.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## addertooth (Oct 12, 2014)

Buy 2 probes from AmazeN, and you get a price reduction.  As a bonus, the new probes are 6 feet, and not the shorter 3 foot length which comes with the ET-733.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 12, 2014)

there is no alternative or after market probes ...  I would spend the couple extra dollars and get the Hybrid probes though...  they can be used for ether the chamber or the food and are more water resistant  ...  and as mentioned above..  by 2 and get a reduction in price...  I don't believe the Hybrids come  in 6 foot lengths though (could be wrong) ...


----------



## addertooth (Oct 12, 2014)

The hybrids from AmazeN come in 6 foot lengths, I bought 3 of them.  2 to go to a longer length, one as a spare (which I needed).


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 12, 2014)

Addertooth said:


> The hybrids from AmazeN come in 6 foot lengths, I bought 3 of them.  2 to go to a longer length, one as a spare (which I needed).



ok..  cool..  said i could be wrong...  :biggrin:


----------



## wolfman1955 (Oct 13, 2014)

Just wondering will the hybrid probes work with my ET732?


----------



## themule69 (Oct 13, 2014)

If you buy them from Todd you will know they will work. If you buy them from Amazon or Ebay 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## johnpc (Oct 13, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what resistance thermistor is used in the ET-732 probe?  I can't find it in any Maverick specs, but I do know it's not compatable with the earlier 73 of which I have and I know it has a 200K thermistor.  If you have a probe you can find the resistance with a multimeter and I would appreciate if someone could check for me.  Reason for asking is my controller supplier has 100K probes available for a very good price (just have to buy 200 of them!!).

Oops, just read down and saw the thread starter by RyanL:


> Just wondering if anyone has a line on a cheap source for replacement probes for the Maverick ET-733. I already killed one of mine, and I do have a spare on hand, but when the next one or two inevitably die I would like to not have to pay $25 for a new one.


Ryan, if the 732 / 733 is a 100K I will place the order and post on the forum when they come in.


----------



## addertooth (Oct 13, 2014)

JohnPC,

I asked Todd, with AmazeN products that specific question.  He said it is compatible with the ET-732 as well.  I mentioned he needed to update his website, as it showed the probes were just for the 733, He updated his site to now list the probes as working for both the 732 and the 733.


----------



## johnpc (Oct 13, 2014)

Addertooth said:


> JohnPC,
> 
> He said it is compatible with the ET-732 as well.


Thanks, but I still need to find out what the resistance is.  If you check the plug with an ohmeter at room temperature that will tell you the resistance: will be near 50K, 100K, etc.  If someone can check this for me I'll send them a probe for free to test (if it is 100K) when I get them in.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Oct 13, 2014)

Addertooth said:


> JohnPC,
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Todd, with AmazeN products that specific question.  He said it is compatible with the ET-732 as well.  I mentioned he needed to update his website, as it showed the probes were just for the 733, He updated his site to now list the probes as working for both the 732 and the 733.



That is good info THANKS!!


----------



## addertooth (Oct 13, 2014)

JohnPC,

The stock 3 foot probes which come with the ET-733 are 1 Meg ohms at 25c, the resistance drops to 880K at  roughly 90 degrees F, and about 3K resistance at 390 degrees F.

The longer 6 foot probes produce the same numbers within a 1 percent error factor. 

Measured Via a calibrated Fluke 87, 4 and 1/2 digit meter.  Calibrated accuracy 0.01 of 1 percent (error .0001, one part per ten thousand).


----------



## johnpc (Oct 13, 2014)

Addertooth said:


> The stock 3 foot probes which come with the ET-733 are 1 Meg ohms at 25c, the resistance drops to 880K at  roughly 90 degrees F, and about 3K resistance at 390 degrees F.
> 
> The longer 6 foot probes produce the same numbers within a 1 percent error factor.
> 
> Measured Via a calibrated Fluke 87, 4 and 1/2 digit meter.  Calibrated accuracy 0.01 of 1 percent (error .0001, one part per ten thousand).


Thanks a bunch. While I would never question someone with a Fluke (I've just got a couple of cheap Metex) is it possible it could be 100K instead of 1Meg at 25C?  I've not ever seen a 1Meg NTC thermistor and can't find one in the tables. Then again Maverick may want to have a custom sensor because it certainly isn't standard issue.  Here's one table I found and your measurement of 3K at 390F matches with a 100K so I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## addertooth (Oct 13, 2014)

JohnPC,

Just checked it on my backup Fluke (second meter), 1 Meg ohms at 25C.  Resistance drops as temperature goes up.

My platinum sensor on my fluke is 4.7k and goes UP with resistance at temperature goes up.


----------



## johnpc (Oct 13, 2014)

Beaucoup thanks for rechecking.


----------



## dr k (Oct 13, 2014)

JohnPC said:


> Thanks, but I still need to find out what the resistance is.  If you check the plug with an ohmeter at room temperature that will tell you the resistance: will be near 50K, 100K, etc.  If someone can check this for me I'll send them a probe for free to test (if it is 100K) when I get them in.


After all this dialog I had to participate but not with the probe you have.  My Maverick OT3BBQ plug tested150k at room temp with my Ohm meter set at 200K.  Isn't this closer to what your looking for?


----------



## jim williams (Jan 2, 2017)

​I tried the knock off ET 733 replacement probes and they were outta this world (12-15* off) from being correct readers !! THEY SUCKED. I will never order a knock off again, (good luck - bad luck) just don't matter when I depend on a good tool as my therm.

Sorry I was late but just ran across this and ordered new with no problems. Wheeew! Carry on with your day??


----------

